
Portainer.io Docker Management UI v1.14 - ncresswell
Portainer.io Docker Management UI Release 1.14.0 is out ! Introducing LDAP authentication support, running container edition&#x2F;duplication&#x2F;re-creation as an experimental feature, expanded VMware VIC engine support, HTTP API documentation (in swagger) as well as many bug fixes ! Releases notes available here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;portainer&#x2F;portainer&#x2F;releases&#x2F;tag&#x2F;1.14.0
======
Moshe_Silnorin
Should be show now, no quesiton asked.

------
anilgulecha
Should probably be a Show HN.

~~~
jazoom
For my own understanding, why?

~~~
mijndert
Because no question is asked.

~~~
jazoom
Nearly every post here doesn't have a question. They're almost all just links
to articles, etc.

~~~
bulatb
This post is in Ask HN, which is for questions. Show HN is for project show
and tell. High-ranked posts from both of those will show up on the front page,
along with article submissions.

I have no idea how to actually submit a post to Show HN though.

~~~
mijndert
From the FAQ: "To post one, simply submit a story whose title begins with
"Show HN"."

